# New member here



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello all..I'm a new member to the urS4 family. I just picked up a very clean 1993 S4 (black on black) that has been tastefully modded and was well taken care of. I've wanted an urS4 for quite some time now, and I finally took the plunge. 
I've owned a handful of Audis and VW's...'83 Quattro, '86 5000, '01 Passat 1.8T, '05 A6 4.2, '09 A4 2.0T, '14 Allroad, and now the '93 S4. 
Not sure if this car was seen here on the forums in the past, so here's some pics of it..










 thanks for stopping by to take a look


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

welcome, im in the same boat, im about to buy one out of state. red /w the same exact wheels lol.

can i ask what you paid for yours? problems with the one im looking at include a tail light issue, gauge lights burned out, and the a/c has a leak and is inop.


----------



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

Congrats! Very clean looking vehicle. I recently purchased a Tornado Red that ran well, brakes not so well. Ended up spending more time under the hood working out minor stuff, but now runs like a champ.

* Replaced high pressure hose for steering rack
* Replaced steering pump with rebuilt (included with purchase of vehicle in a box)
* Replaced various burnt IC bulbs and 'chimes' speakers
* Resoldered broken connections in IC and climate control panels - would get whacky errors and buttons would sometimes work
* Rebuilt all four brake calipers, replaced pads, replaced brake hoses
* New timing belt and water pump, with new rollers
* Replaced serpentine belt
* Replaced a bunch of minor interior parts from a junk yard A6 (C4)
* Replaced all bushing in front suspension (sub-frame, mounts, lower control arms, tie-rod ends, etc.)
* Replaced rear end links (rear tie rods?)
* Replaced motor and transmission mounts

... and a bunch of smaller things.


----------

